# MAC 10.8.5  Afraid to switch to El Capitan.  Upgraded LR CC today & now it won't open



## leaf (Jan 28, 2016)

I have MAC 10.8.5 and afraid to switch to El Capitan, because people say there are problems with it.  
Today I saw there was an upgrade for LR CC and upgraded to 6.2.  However now I cannot open LR and a warning pops up saying: " Adobe LR cannot be opened because of a problem.  Check with the developer to make sure Adobe LR works with this version of OS X.  You may need to reinstall the application.  Be sure to install any available updates for the application and OS X."   
My question is, is there any way to go back to LR 6.0 so I can use my LR?


----------



## Dave Miller (Jan 28, 2016)

I am using the latest operating system and Lightroom runs very well on it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, you could uninstall and then reinstall 6.0 from https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-downloads.html.  I'd install the 6.1.1 patch from that link as well.

That said, 6.4 is running nicely on El Capitan


----------



## clee01l (Jan 28, 2016)

leaf said:


> I have MAC 10.8.5 and afraid to switch to El Capitan, because people say there are problems with it.
> Today I saw there was an upgrade for LR CC and upgraded to 6.2.  However now I cannot open LR and a warning pops up saying: " Adobe LR cannot be opened because of a problem.  Check with the developer to make sure Adobe LR works with this version of OS X.  You may need to reinstall the application.  Be sure to install any available updates for the application and OS X."
> My question is, is there any way to go back to LR 6.0 so I can use my LR?


Welcome to the forum.
As with any new version there are often bugs in the OS with the initial release (10.11.0)  OS X is now at version 10.11.3 and I would say that it is safe to update your OS.  (How did you mis update to 10.9 and 10.10?)  At that point, I'd recommend updating to LR 6.4 as LR6.2 was a flawed release.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 28, 2016)

I think El Capitan is a waste of effort, delivering nothing of any value, and my experience of the upgrade was the worst I've had from Apple. 

Now, that is partly because previous upgrades were smooth. But El Capitan broke a series of other applications - the ones that hurt most were Nikon tethering and Tuxera - and worst of all it failed to upgrade my Apple Mail, which wasted the best part of a day. If you don't have any need to upgrade, I would avoid it.

John


----------



## mcasan (Jan 29, 2016)

Been running the OS Beta releases for over a year.  Currently running 10.11.4 Beta and did the CC LR & PS updates today without any problems.   I have never had to reinstall from TM backup or reinstall from Recovery partition.  Everything is very stable.   That goes for my plugins:  Macphun Aurora and Creative Kit and OnOne Photo 10.  I dropped Nik after using Creative Kit.   I still have the license for DxO Optics but used it so rarely I uninstalled it.   I figure between LR, PS, MacPhun plugins and Photo 10....I have a gracious plenty of ways to mess up a raw image.


----------

